# What to do about poor quality tv sound?



## Geezerette (Feb 9, 2019)

I have a fairly small flat screen tv that never had really great sound, but the way my LR is set up now I have to sit farther from it than ideal, & don't want to turn it up louder because I live in apt.  I use closed captioning for regular programs & that's pretty ok, but just got Az prime& discovered I can't hear what they are saying in the movies without using much higher volume. I know my hearing isn't as good as it once was but my tv sound is kind of garbled under the best conditions. 
Done a little research on sound bars & "tv ears" but ideally I'd like something that I could turn off for regular tv & only use for movies & the "app" stuff. Or have some kind of wireless speaker that I could put on the table next to my tv chair. 
Any & all suggestions or experiences appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2019)

I have the same problem with a flat screen TV; I think the speakers are poor and not placed correctly or something.   Anyway, we bought a soundbar and I never got the hang of it; it has it's own remote and I'd get so annoyed needing 2 remotes that I finally stored it away.   I'm sure it could probably be programmed to work with the TV remote but I don't know where the user manual is... I probably threw it out.    

My husband uses some headphone things occasionally but personally I don't like wearing anything like that on my head.   So, I just turn the stupid TV up.

If your TV has bluetooth, a wireless speaker might be a good idea.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 9, 2019)

i have noticed on the flat screen t v the sound is not good if you use  hd   so i always turn mine to regular sound


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2019)

These smaller flat screen TV's have very small speakers, which are usually pointed out the back of the case.  They are pretty much the same kind of speakers that used to be installed in the small transistor radios that used to be commonplace.  About the Only solution is to buy a soundbar, or a set of external speakers.  If you have a Best Buy nearby, you can probably "experiment" with those, there, and find something that suits your needs.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 9, 2019)

I think I'll look into external speakers, thanks Don. Am also going to maybe visit the cable company.s local store; I'm sure they've heard of the problem,  & I don't do well worth their off-shore cust service .


----------



## Mike (Feb 10, 2019)

Geezerette, sorry to hear that you are having
trouble with your TV Volume, I have a couple
of suggestions that you can try.

If you only have a TV with no box attached,
then I suggest that you get two small speakers,
a long wire and put them behind your chair, you
need two to get the stereo effect.

If you have a box with the TV, check that the
sound volume on the box is at 100% or full volume
and control the sound with the TV only.

As the Flat TVs have speakers that are at the back
or at the bottom, there are very few things that you
can do.

Is it deep voices that are difficult to hear?

If so go to your settings and see if the sound settings
have "Bass and Treble", if so put the treble up a bit and
maybe put the bass down a little, you might have to
choose custom settings to find them.

The settings on the TV may have different versions, like
"Movie, Speech, or Sport", I can't remember the names
properly, but you get the idea, when you are on a movie
or some other thing that you can't hear, go to those and
try them all to see which you like best.

Otherwise set it to the "Factory" default setting as that
should be the best it was set at before being shipped.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 10, 2019)

You can get wired earphones or wireless earphones.

It's not hard to do.  Look in the back of the TV set.  There is an earphone jack.  You can plug in a set of earphones with an extension.  Or you can get wireless earphones and you plug in the sending jack into one of the outlets on the back of the set.

I found that with my bad hearing the earphones work the best instead of external speakers.

It depends on the type of hearing loss you have.

If I listen to a person speaking or making a speech I can hear every word.

When they pick up the microphone and it comes over the speakers, I can't make out a word.  Same with announcements over a loudspeaker and for some reason people have a tendency to speak louder when they pick up a microphone.


----------

